# Alcohol free nights out.



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello all,
been in Dubai quite a while now and have had my fill of boozey brunches, happy hours, and exclusive  wine-tasting events . I certainly enjoy my alcohol, but I am wondering if there are any groups/ get togethers where people go to meet and enjoy food at alcohol free restaurants, or maybe bowling,or horse racing?
Not much of a sportsman these days so organised sports is out for me.
Feels like I am living in a wonderful place but not taking advantage of what there is to offer outside of bars.
I travel quite alot so week-ends are really the only time I can be sure to be here.
Please let me know if anyone is interested in meeting up, and most importantly waking up without a hangover :clap2:.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hello all,
> been in Dubai quite a while now and have had my fill of boozey brunches, happy hours, and exclusive  wine-tasting events . I certainly enjoy my alcohol, but I am wondering if there are any groups/ get togethers where people go to meet and enjoy food at alcohol free restaurants, or maybe bowling,or horse racing?
> Not much of a sportsman these days so organised sports is out for me.
> Feels like I am living in a wonderful place but not taking advantage of what there is to offer outside of bars.
> ...


Hi

As a teetotaller something like this has the thumbs up from me :cheer2: being new to Dubai sometimes feel it is all geared towards boozey events so happy to meet to explore alternative get togethers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I tend to have friends who are arabic and actually follow the islam part of not drinking... just to have friends who life doesnt center around bars and expensive hotel dinners.


----------



## waterproof teabag (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys what do you think of meeting for lunch tomorrow ? These threads tend to keep going until everyone loses interest and nothing comes of it. I will pm anyone intersted my tel no and if you want to meet up, that would be great. I think a comfortable inexpensive restaraunt thats easy to find would be a good start. There are so many good places that are cheap when there is no liquor license.
I live in the Greens so somewhere fairly close will be my suggestion for this first meet up.
Don't be lazy now...pm me or reply on the forum..what else are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey 

Great initiative! 

I would have been in but am going to the cricket tomorrow .... Let me know if the dates change please 

Thanks


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Burn the Witch:eyebrows:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

furryboots said:


> Burn the Witch:eyebrows:


So meeting uo today at the golden fork al barsha on the sheikh zayed road right beside the mall of the emirates anyone interested come along i will be at a window table reading a book 1pm lunch


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

RedMac said:


> So meeting uo today at the golden fork al barsha on the sheikh zayed road right beside the mall of the emirates anyone interested come along i will be at a window table reading a book 1pm lunch


Hi guys n girls,
I've just returned from a long-ish trip so 'haven't been on here much recently.
My first attempt at getting a crew together for an alcohol free lunch was a wonderful success.... for the two of us that showed up...... enjoyed meeting you IQ2012 hope you have settled in ok
....I understand a little more notice is required to make plans, so how about Friday 16th for an alcohol free brunch?
Not a fancy hotel just a good local Indian, or Thai, or Lebanese, or whatever we agree on. I think it is important that whatever suggestions are made, are made by someone that knows the restaurant.
I know I will be somewhere eating out Friday lunch-time, but I would certainly enjoy it more if I wasn't alone.
looking forward to hearing from you all


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What what what??? No booze? How do you develop a personality then? This has been the biggest stumbling block for me.


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hi guys n girls,
> I've just returned from a long-ish trip so 'haven't been on here much recently.
> My first attempt at getting a crew together for an alcohol free lunch was a wonderful success.... for the two of us that showed up...... enjoyed meeting you IQ2012 hope you have settled in ok
> ....I understand a little more notice is required to make plans, so how about Friday 16th for an alcohol free brunch?
> ...


Hey redmac and welcome back from you trip, I hope it was successful one. 

Friday lunch time I'm busy however evening I'm free so far so you may count me in if you guys arranging for a meetup. 

Cheers


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hi guys n girls,
> I've just returned from a long-ish trip so 'haven't been on here much recently.
> My first attempt at getting a crew together for an alcohol free lunch was a wonderful success.... for the two of us that showed up...... enjoyed meeting you IQ2012 hope you have settled in ok
> ....I understand a little more notice is required to make plans, so how about Friday 16th for an alcohol free brunch?
> ...


Hi Redmac ... :hungry:

I'm in for the brunch although prefer it to be a dinner !
Hope everything turns out to be well ... )

Cheers .


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Ta2Ta2 said:


> Hey redmac and welcome back from you trip, I hope it was successful one.
> 
> Friday lunch time I'm busy however evening I'm free so far so you may count me in if you guys arranging for a meetup.
> 
> Cheers



Hello again,
JBKiss and Ta2 Ta2 would prefer to meet up for Dinner on Friday, would that suit people better?
I am easy, lunch or dinner is good for me.
Let me know...


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi I just saw this thread hope the lunch went well actually I am also interested in meeting the "women" of expatwomen  will appreciate if u let me know abt lunch / dinner .....


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hello again,
> JBKiss and Ta2 Ta2 would prefer to meet up for Dinner on Friday, would that suit people better?
> I am easy, lunch or dinner is good for me.
> Let me know...


Hey all

I can't make dinner on Friday so you guys go ahead as it suits the majority of people. Will catch up on next one


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Count me in for friday dinner
Now decide the resto !


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm available from 8pm onwards on Friday.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry - I'm at Taste of Dubai on Friday so can't make it...hopefully the next one (yes I know I said this last time as well hehe)

BTW I'm hoping Sabeen is a female otherwise that message is just creepy lol


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

message is not creepy..... I am a married female and from Pakistan ...Sabeen is a female name there


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Does this meetup limited to women only?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

no worries !!! just an alarm ringing from Sherry ,with all due respect


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> no worries !!! just an alarm ringing from Sherry ,with all due respect


Hi Guys,
well it looks like Friday night it is....
lets go with .. 
definitely not a fancy hotel venue... 
Max cost 100 UAE per head...
7pm sit down....

We should have a vote of interested parties as to cuisine....

please choose,

Thai,
Indian, 
Arabic,
Chinese,
Mexican,

or make a suggestion....

Voting close at 12 midnight Wednesday...
this should be enough time to book a table....
looking forward to hearing from you all...

RedMac...:clap2:


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hi Guys,
> well it looks like Friday night it is....
> lets go with ..
> definitely not a fancy hotel venue...
> ...


I vote for Indian .... but guess Ta2Ta2 is available only after 8pm ..... yep def not fancy ,lower than 100 ... haha :clap2:
Wish to see more peeps attending ... let's see how many reply !


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

sabeenmansoor said:


> message is not creepy..... I am a married female and from Pakistan ...Sabeen is a female name there


Hey Sabeen

I had said it would have been creepy if you had been a male as you want to specifically meet the women on here....unfortunately there are a few weirdos on here that regularly get blocked / posts deleted as they're here to pick up women only hehe

Anyway, it would be nice to meet up seperately if you're interested as I can't make the event.

BTW I'm female as I know Sherry can be a male or female name in Pakistan


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> no worries !!! just an alarm ringing from Sherry ,with all due respect



Alarm ringing?? What does that even mean in this context...with all due respect


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

5herry said:


> Hey Sabeen
> 
> I had said it would have been creepy if you had been a male as you want to specifically meet the women on here....unfortunately there are a few weirdos on here that regularly get blocked / posts deleted as they're here to pick up women only hehe
> 
> ...


Could Sherry be a male name ..  
I've heard Sherry Rehman as a female name in pakistan ..... LOL !!!

On a serious note ,I respect your concern to avoid weirdos .. )


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Guys can we have a show of hands who is up for an Indian Friday night 8pm or later, sorry 7pm in the earler post was a mistake?
JB is the only voter, thank you JB, hopefully we will get a few more, where had you in mind?
TA2TA2 are you in?
100 uae will get a great main course in most alcohol free venues, but if anyone feels we should go higher please make a suggestion. I just don't think it is worth paying for the luxurious ply on a napkin when it spends half the meal on the floor anyway. ( or maybe it's just my table manners )

Am I the only one in Dubai at a loose end at weekends?:confused2:


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Guys can we have a show of hands who is up for an Indian Friday night 8pm or later, sorry 7pm in the earler post was a mistake?
> JB is the only voter, thank you JB, hopefully we will get a few more, where had you in mind?
> TA2TA2 are you in?
> 100 uae will get a great main course in most alcohol free venues, but if anyone feels we should go higher please make a suggestion. I just don't think it is worth paying for the luxurious ply on a napkin when it spends half the meal on the floor anyway. ( or maybe it's just my table manners )
> ...


Welcome back redmac! Unfortunately, a friend of mine came to visit this weekend from Saudi. For that I'm afraid I won't make it. 

But please keep me posted for any upcoming meetups. 

Sorry for any inconvenience and wish you a wonderful meetup


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Guys can we have a show of hands who is up for an Indian Friday night 8pm or later, sorry 7pm in the earler post was a mistake?
> JB is the only voter, thank you JB, hopefully we will get a few more, where had you in mind?
> TA2TA2 are you in?
> 100 uae will get a great main course in most alcohol free venues, but if anyone feels we should go higher please make a suggestion. I just don't think it is worth paying for the luxurious ply on a napkin when it spends half the meal on the floor anyway. ( or maybe it's just my table manners )
> ...


Hi RedMac,

I'm new here and don't yet know anyone. Was this a women's only event or is it ok for a guy to gate crash? 

Mark


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Can I gatecrash please? Am a newcomer here...

b


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

can I come too?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

way to go guys. the only time when i suggested getting together and going dancing instead of boozing (although the venue would have allowed both) was when i ended up meeting one person from the forum, getting direction requests at 10 pm on the same night, and generally asking myself why i bothered. thank God for the lady friends who showed up, or it would have been a very embarrassing evening.

since then, have gone back in the den and only been posting "invaluable" info here 

best of luck with organizing non-boozing dos.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

:clap2:
Ok... listen up peeps..!!!

Only JB and myself confirmed for Friday night, 8pm...Indian meal...
So lunch-time is till an option for those who cannot make it in the evening..IQ2012 u can still make it..just vote for lunch..
We we have only a day left, to make it easier lets just agree on an Indian meal either lunch or evening on Friday.


My suggestion is the Copper Chimney lunch time Friday.. the Lakes outlet...mmmm l can taste it already...

:confused2:
no idea why one would think this is a ladies only event, but to those that asked it def is not... I am a male ..just make a suggestion newbies who asked, or agree to come along at the suggested times.. no further invitation required.. the more the merrier..

Anyone who wants a bit of (hopefully) alcohol free fun, Friday lunch-time or Friday evening please get on here, and make a suggestion,
come on guys lets do this!!!
:boxing:


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Count me in for Friday night - see you there. Look out for lost moi trying to find where you all are in the restaurant!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> Ok... listen up peeps..!!!
> 
> Only JB and myself confirmed for Friday night, 8pm...Indian meal...
> ...


Hey Joe

Looks like you have a couple more takers for Friday nite :clap2:

if anything changes and you go for lunch time meet up let me know


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Redmac ,

Its IB ,instead of JB ......
:sorry: ,but I've to pull out of Friday dinner due to a personal commitment .. If it could be changed to Saturday ,lunch or dinner ,I will be definitely in !


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> Ok... listen up peeps..!!!
> 
> Only JB and myself confirmed for Friday night, 8pm...Indian meal...
> ...


Count me in. I don't have a preference between either lunch or evening but whatever you guys decide I'll be there.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

:clap2:

Ok guys the votes so far,

markfrom uk.....no preference
IQ2012...............lunch
lovesfreshair......dinner
RedMac...............lunch

lunch is shading it 2 &1/2 to 1&1/2,
only four confirmations at present....
I called Copper Chimney just now and guess what...?
Tomorrow is their last day of business 

My next favourite Friday Indian brunch has to be The Indian Palace Ibn Battuta Mall,
FANTASTIC ..value at 60 UAE, when I first heard the price a couple of years ago I was sceptical to say the least...but the food is great.....no frills but great value
..my kind of place...

My preference, is lunch there...please pm me to confirm either lunch or dinner before 12 mid-day tomorrow, I will send you my mobile number and I look forward to seeing you,
all this writing about food has made me hungry:tongue1:... going for food now, will check tomorrow and pm anyone who pm's me


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Ok guys the votes so far,
> 
> ...


Hey all

Good meeting you all yesterday. Joe the venue was spot on :clap2: highly recommend it.

Anway seems the consensus for next meeting is noodles!!! So if anyone has any suggestions, type away. Just need dates as well and preference for lunch or dinner.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Ok guys the votes so far,
> 
> ...



:clap2:
Lovely experience lunch time yesterday.
Food was great and company likewise.
Attendee's.

IQ2012,
Lovesfreshair,
Markfromuk,
and myself.

The conversation was both wide ranging, and stimulating. Covering such topics as,
The Joys of desert camping in mixed company,
coming to terms with traffic jams involving more then TWO vehicles,
the difficulties encountered in driving to Abudhabi for the first time,
it being also the first time to drive on the right side of the road, and the first time to drive an automatic.
At one time it was suggested that I might find the use of an automated wheelchair an advantage. If anyone knows the where-abouts of such a contraption please let me know. I intend to make a seperate posting on the topic 
under a different handle as I anticipate a little chicanery.
So yesterday was a success...
IQ2012.has agreed to arrange the next venue in a couple of weeks, so keep an eye on the postings if you would like to join.
All four of us at Ibn battuta were from the UK and Ireland. It would be nice to see a few people from further afield next time .
See you there,
 it's fun I swear.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Loving the chronicle of the event  glad you guys had a good time. 

Great to see some of you are organising get togethers that don't necessarily involve alcohol


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Its ALL YES for me next time !!!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Good meeting you all yesterday. Joe the venue was spot on :clap2: highly recommend it.
> 
> Anway seems the consensus for next meeting is noodles!!! So if anyone has any suggestions, type away. Just need dates as well and preference for lunch or dinner.


Yes it was fun, lets keep it going...looking forward to oooodles! of noodles


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad you guys had fun (& a tad jealous that I wasn't there hehe).

Went a great place in Marina mall called Noodle something - not alot of variety but it was good.

There's also Chinese village on marina walk which I would recommend.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Choices, choices*



5herry said:


> Glad you guys had fun (& a tad jealous that I wasn't there hehe).
> 
> Went a great place in Marina mall called Noodle something - not alot of variety but it was good.
> 
> There's also Chinese village on marina walk which I would recommend.


Morning 

Well did some research for next venue and choices are:

Oodle Noodle - Dubai Marina Mall (haven't been there myself but Sherry gives the thumbs up!!!)

Chinese Village - Dubai Marina Walk - have been there and wasn't too impressed with starter but main was nice

Barrio Fiesta (Fillipino) (Burjuman Centre), Level 3, New Extension, BurJuman Centre, Bur Dubai - haven't been there myself but reviews seem good

Betawi Restaurant (Indonesian), Karama, Dubai, 4B Street, behind the Ministry of Health, Tel: 04 357 6245 - again haven't been there myself but read good reviews

Anyway, over to yourselves: can phone a friend, do 50:50 or ask the audience 

My vote is..................................Betwai!!!!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> Morning
> 
> Well did some research for next venue and choices are:
> 
> ...


Just checked Betawi out, 
mmmmm ...looks like the real thing...Barro Fiesta too looks good...
my vote goes to Indonesia though...
there is a picture of a coconut chicken dish in Time Out..... just take a peek...:tongue1:


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

RedMac said:


> Just checked Betawi out,
> mmmmm ...looks like the real thing...Barro Fiesta too looks good...
> my vote goes to Indonesia though...
> there is a picture of a coconut chicken dish in Time Out..... just take a peek...:tongue1:


Sorry to butt in: but I can vouch for Betawi as being 100% the real authentic Indonesian deal! It's run by a brother/sister team from Java and the food is amazing (and cheap, by DXB standards). The only place I'm aware of here that is truly authentic Indonesian, and diners are mostly expat Indonesians/Malaysians, which is definitely a good sign.

I'm a regular there (as well as the mini Indonesian supermarket nearby) - I need my regular fix!

(One thing I should add is that it is a VERY small restaurant, so might be difficult to accommodate groups of six or more people.)

teuchter


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounding good...feedddddd me!


----------



## daniellalouise (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it too late to join the party??


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys, have you decided a date for the next meetup? I really would love to join this time however I will be much appreciating advising the date and time in advance. 

Looking forward to see you all.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Date for Diary*



teuchter said:


> Sorry to butt in: but I can vouch for Betawi as being 100% the real authentic Indonesian deal! It's run by a brother/sister team from Java and the food is amazing (and cheap, by DXB standards). The only place I'm aware of here that is truly authentic Indonesian, and diners are mostly expat Indonesians/Malaysians, which is definitely a good sign.
> 
> I'm a regular there (as well as the mini Indonesian supermarket nearby) - I need my regular fix!
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thanks for that Teuchter. Great to have a recommendation for a place and I can safely say this is the next place to try :clap2:

Anyway so far I have the following people interested:

RedMac
Mark from Uk
Lovefreshair
Daniellalouise
Ibkiss
Ta2Ta2
Sherry???

As mentioned by Ta2ta2, best to suggest a date. I know RedMac has family over in next couple of weeks so will suggest Sat 7 April or Fri 13 (hopefully not unlucky for us) or Sat 14 April.

In addition to the date, is the preference for lunch or dinner?

Over to yourselves


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for organising. 

Fridays would be best for me - not fussed about lunch or dinner


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

IQ2012 said:


> As mentioned by Ta2ta2, best to suggest a date. I know RedMac has family over in next couple of weeks so will suggest Sat 7 April or Fri 13 (hopefully not unlucky for us) or Sat 14 April.
> 
> In addition to the date, is the preference for lunch or dinner?
> 
> Over to yourselves


IQ2012 ,
That's way way far ahead ... won't the dates be closer ???  :eyebrows:


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> IQ2012 ,
> That's way way far ahead ... won't the dates be closer ???  :eyebrows:


As mentioned, Red Mac has family over so can't make next couple of weekends. 

Also thought I'd give enough notice in advance of a meet up and people can organise their social calendars/lives etc


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> As mentioned, Red Mac has family over so can't make next couple of weekends.
> 
> Also thought I'd give enough notice in advance of a meet up and people can organise their social calendars/lives etc


Havin a re-think about my availability IQ2012,
I am sure my Mother will give me a few hours off for lunch 
Especially when there's no alcohol involved 

Have it whenever you like, don't worry I will make it.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Revised dates*



RedMac said:


> Havin a re-think about my availability IQ2012,
> I am sure my Mother will give me a few hours off for lunch
> Especially when there's no alcohol involved
> 
> Have it whenever you like, don't worry I will make it.


Thanks for that Red Mac  Only thing is that I can only make lunch times on Fri 23 or Fri 30 March. The Saturday's are fine for either lunch or dinner.

So far Sherry says she prefers Fridays with no preference on lunch or dinner. So will go for that.

So peeps, revised dates are:

Fri 23 or 30 March at lunchtime

Alternatively if that is too soon then original dates stand


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Either friday lunch is fine with me!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> Thanks for that Red Mac  Only thing is that I can only make lunch times on Fri 23 or Fri 30 March. The Saturday's are fine for either lunch or dinner.
> 
> So far Sherry says she prefers Fridays with no preference on lunch or dinner. So will go for that.
> 
> ...


I vote for Friday 23rd lunch at Betawi....
I will also shut up now ......


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I vote for a dinner ! .... any day is OK to me ..


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Votes are in*



ibkiss said:


> I vote for a dinner ! .... any day is OK to me ..


Ok so far the tally is:

Friday 23 March - lunch at Betwai
Myself
Lovesfreshair
Sherry
Red Mac

Ibkiss - dinner, any day

so being semi-democracy :eyebrows:, Friday 23 March at lunch time is clear fave.

Polls remain open until Thursday 22 March so get your say in or forever hold you peace :boxing:


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

OK ... lunch will work for me !

I put my Seal Of Authenticity ..... :rockon:

Thanks & Warm Regards (in this chilly windy weather) :whoo:


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

It will also take time for me to hunt this location !!

Now what time to meet ???


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Is everyone coming on their own or will you be bringing your other halfs?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> Is everyone coming on their own or will you be bringing your other halfs?


Hello Pinkfaerie,
bring him/her along the more the merrier...make sure to confirm in time...


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Friday lunchtime works for me.

See you all there


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm interested as well-to confirm
Friday 23 March - lunch at Betwa

Where is Betwa?


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Change in time*



kalor said:


> I'm interested as well-to confirm
> Friday 23 March - lunch at Betwa
> 
> Where is Betwa?


Morning all

I have been informed that as it is Friday, Betawi doesn't open until 3pm. So lunch is out  

Happy to change it to dinner say 7pm? Leave you in capable hands of Red Mac :clap2:

So attendees are:

Red Mac
Lovesfreshair
Ibkiss
Pink Fairie plus one
Markfrom UK
Kalor
Sherry???

expect a review of how food was, gossip etc

TTFN


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

As the emphasis is in socialising rather than the food (i think!?!) why don't we keep to lunch as most people can make that / have a preference for it and just change the venue? 

We can do betawi another time??


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Change in venue*



5herry said:


> As the emphasis is in socialising rather than the food (i think!?!) why don't we keep to lunch as most people can make that / have a preference for it and just change the venue?
> 
> We can do betawi another time??


It's food all the way for me  kidding

ok the alternatives choices were:

Oodle Noodle - Dubai Marina Mall 

Chinese Village - Dubai Marina Walk 

Barrio Fiesta (Fillipino) (Burjuman Centre), Level 3, New Extension, BurJuman Centre, Bur Dubai


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

So another change ... 

So I say - Dubai Marina Walk - 7pm ??? ..... Now its up to the parliament ! ;-))


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> So another change ...
> 
> So I say - Dubai Marina Walk - 7pm ??? ..... Now its up to the parliament ! ;-))


Not quite, change in venue but time is still at lunch

so votes so far:

1 for Oodle Noodle - Dubai Marina Mall (thats me!!!)

1 for Chinese Village - Dubai Marina Walk (Ibkiss)


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know either place so I will abstain but promise not to object to the decision.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

IQ2012 said:


> Not quite, change in venue but time is still at lunch
> 
> so votes so far:
> 
> ...


No one mentions the time !!! 14:30 is OK :clap2:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I have been informed that as it is Friday, Betawi doesn't open until 3pm. So lunch is out
> 
> ...


Hey you .!!!
Ok ...so ........ right ....would like to add one more suggestion before voting closes tomorrow mid-day... this will give us time to plan..
lunch 1pm or dinner 7pm at Wagamama in the Greens Friday:clap2:
Lets try a vote on what IQ has outlined and Wagamama... pm me to confirm, and I will reply and post the venue and time...looking forward to seeing everyone...might bring my Mom....: 
RedMac.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

RedMac said:



> Hey you .!!!
> Ok ...so ........ right ....would like to add one more suggestion before voting closes tomorrow mid-day... this will give us time to plan..
> lunch 1pm or dinner 7pm at Wagamama in the Greens Friday:clap2:
> Lets try a vote on what IQ has outlined and Wagamama... pm me to confirm, and I will reply and post the venue and time...looking forward to seeing everyone...might bring my Mom....:
> RedMac.


sorry, il have take a raincheck, I only asked if people where taking partners/other halfs lol, I am fully booked up this weekend but defo on for the next one )) have fun


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hey you .!!!
> Ok ...so ........ right ....would like to add one more suggestion before voting closes tomorrow mid-day... this will give us time to plan..
> lunch 1pm or dinner 7pm at Wagamama in the Greens Friday:clap2:
> Lets try a vote on what IQ has outlined and Wagamama... pm me to confirm, and I will reply and post the venue and time...looking forward to seeing everyone...might bring my Mom....:
> RedMac.


RedMac/IQ2012 ,
I'm pretty sure most of the restos will be closed /empty at 1pm because of friday grand prayers (probably that's why Betawi is closed at noon) ,that's why I suggested 2:30pm !


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> RedMac/IQ2012 ,
> I'm pretty sure most of the restos will be closed /empty at 1pm because of friday grand prayers (probably that's why Betawi is closed at noon) ,that's why I suggested 2:30pm !


Sorry IB your post hadn't uploaded for some reason when I made my post... however 2.30 is good for me... and good point about prayer time ...

Voting as it stands,
Oodlenoodle...Dubai Marina Mall.....lunch..( Lunch-ish time )...1
Chinese Village.....Dubai Marina Walk... lunch 2.30 pm....1
Wagamama.......the Greens......lunch....2.30pm. or before......1

No time for more suggestions guys...please vote.....:clap2:

deadline extended to 6pm...lets do this...:boxing:


----------



## kalor (Dec 5, 2011)

Boy this is complicated- 
Chinese Village.....Dubai Marina Walk... lunch 2.30 pm


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

kalor said:


> Boy this is complicated-
> Chinese Village.....Dubai Marina Walk... lunch 2.30 pm


 Chinese village....has double the votes of any- where else...

1 1/2 hours left...I will withdraw my nomination... it is a two horse race....

Chinese Village and Oodlenoodle ....:clap2: 
They are coming down the home straight!!!!
Every vote counts....
Where... do you really... really... want to suck noodles ... on Friday afternoon ?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

kalor said:


> Boy this is complicated-
> Chinese Village.....Dubai Marina Walk... lunch 2.30 pm


It's worth it Kalor...I hope 
what else you doing Friday afternoon?
Last Friday and the one before were fun... so heres hoping


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

I vote for whatever the majority votes for! Hehe. I have complete faith that you will all make the right decision on time & place!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

better now draw up a list of all confirmed invitees !


----------



## WambuiS (Mar 22, 2012)

hey all,

i have just seen this post...when is the next meeting?I would like to join in...

Cheers!


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry for the late reply.. I will also be joining. Chinese Village, Marina Walk @ 2:30


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

:clap2:


Ash DXB said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the late reply.. I will also be joining. Chinese Village, Marina Walk @ 2:30


:clap2:
great stuff...see knew we could it.....
Chinese village 2.30 pm for noodles....
please pm me to confirm...I will send you my mobile number...
looking forward to it....:clap2:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> 
> :clap2:
> great stuff...see knew we could it.....
> ...


:clap2:

...chinesevillage.ae...

can't be too hard to find, never tried this place so we strayed a little from my first idea for this forum,
please have a suggestion in your head for next week,

you must know the place yourself,
have directions and tel number,
cost must be 100d's or less ...

we will choose three options at the table today for a venue for next week and decide on either lunch or dinner, and then open it to a vote during the week...what do you think?
it got pretty confusing there for a while,

Looks like,
markfromuk,
lovesfreshair,
ibkiss,
iq2012,
and myself for today, @ 2.30pm
any stragglers please pm please....
looking forward to seeing you there,


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> 
> ...chinesevillage.ae...
> 
> ...


:clap2: two more...ashdxb and kalor confirmed earlier...sorry guys half asleep...
see you all there...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

It was a pleasant time spent with you people ... the marina view also added further charm .. LOL !


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

It was pleasure meeting you IBKISS...I think we all had a fun time...
looking forward to next week already.....
see you then I hope...


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Great food Great Company*



RedMac said:


> It was pleasure meeting you IBKISS...I think we all had a fun time...
> looking forward to next week already.....
> see you then I hope...


:clap2: Another out-standing succes from Alcohol Free Productions....
the team never left their computers late into the night on Thursday and even the early hours of Friday morning to ensure the success of this latest event.:ranger:...and boy what a result !!! 100% growth, week on week ,for three weeks... is unprecedented...:clap2:

you just cannot miss out on this new phenomenom...
ALCOHOL FREE NIGHTS OUT....is where it's at...
:thumb:

Chinese Village ..Marina Walk was the venue...
if you haven't been there give it a try. The food was excellent, and the service not bad either. And as always great value.

At the table ....

Markfromuk,
Ashdxb,
Sherry,
Kalor,
IBkiss,
Lovesfreshair ,
Wambuis,
And yours truely...

The converstion began as usual with personal experiences of the difficulties experienced when arriving fresh to a new country, this was on-going between mouth-fulls of prawn crackers, and frequent conversations to Kalor... by mobile phone...
Kalor, for a short period had a little problem between right and left...however a very pleasant forty-five minutes or so ensued, where we all played the game...I bet thats her...pointing at sweat soaked ladies passing the retaurant with a bewildered and desperate look about them...
Kalor arrived looking like she just walked out of Vogue..not a hair out of place...
and the eating began..
The food was really excellent, the ambience was lovely, we had one large table 
and I think we ate ourselves sick!!!

That's what it's all about.

Voting begins today for next Friday @2.30pm

Ravi's.... Satwa...Indian
Oregano....Media city ( I think )..Italian
Mashawi...The Greens.....Lebanese

Every vote counts....get it in early...
and see you all next week...


----------



## ifti1982 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi im new to the forum.. Read your post just one minor correction Ravis is a Pakistani restaurant.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

^^^^ I was also about to say the same thing ...... Ravi's paki , LAHORI !!!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> ^^^^ I was also about to say the same thing ...... Ravi's paki , LAHORI !!!


I stand corrected... thanks....
any preference....?

Lebanese,
Italian,
Pakistani...

only four days left...


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

NOT Ravis 

Preference would be Lebanese please


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

My vote for Lebanese but think Ravis should stay on this list for another week!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

this thread should read "alcohol-free afternoons out."

i still doubt people would make an effort and go out on a saturday or friday night if boozing is not involved 

come on, prove me wrong...


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*2.30 at The Greens..???*

Hey guys looking like Mushawi or Moshawi... Lebanese restaurant at the Greens is favourite at the moment...was out of town for a few days so didn't get on here...
had an idea while I was at the Rotana Resort Al Aqqa Beach ...
That place is really really nice.....tell you all about it on Friday.. My Mom thinks I should live there...

Hurry up and vote guys...
if you want to join us ppl,
pm me, I will send u a pm back with my name and mobile number looking forward to seeing you all...:clap2: pls don't leave it till the last minute as if there are six or more which I hope there will...we will need to book a table..


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Hey guys looking like Mushawi or Moshawi... Lebanese restaurant at the Greens is favourite at the moment...was out of town for a few days so didn't get on here...
> had an idea while I was at the Rotana Resort Al Aqqa Beach ...
> That place is really really nice.....tell you all about it on Friday.. My Mom thinks I should live there...
> 
> ...


Welcome back RedMac

I can't make Friday (heavy meal in evening so will be saving my appetite 

anyway if anyone fancies meeting up on Saturday, drop me a line

look forward to review in due course


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> Welcome back RedMac
> 
> I can't make Friday (heavy meal in evening so will be saving my appetite
> 
> ...


Looks like we could run two days at the week-end,
pity you can't make it IQ2012 might see u saturday though any idea where ur going?


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*saturday*



RedMac said:


> Looks like we could run two days at the week-end,
> pity you can't make it IQ2012 might see u saturday though any idea where ur going?


no plans at mo for Sat, open to suggestions etc anywhere that has good food, maybe check out Ravi's???!!!

:clap2:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> no plans at mo for Sat, open to suggestions etc anywhere that has good food, maybe check out Ravi's???!!!
> 
> :clap2:


yes good idea... better be careful.. in danger of running two threads here...i will text u later if u like


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

RedMac said:


> yes good idea... better be careful.. in danger of running two threads here...i will text u later if u like


fab  good idea


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*6pm Deadline...*

:boxing:
ok ppl...
I don't know how my mobile number got out there, but I am almost in-undated with texts and calls requesting seats at our table on Thursday afternoon....this thing is going global....
Time out wants to do an interview...
Alternative.... are DEMANDING... Alcohol free gay-day....
The Irish assosciation are offering us free clothing...
My Mother says...if it's in the Greens she is coming whether invited or not.....
help me please...
Get your names in here :clap2:, ...
before 6pm so we know where we are going.....


----------



## Ash DXB (Dec 19, 2011)

RedMac said:


> :boxing:
> ok ppl...
> I don't know how my mobile number got out there, but I am almost in-undated with texts and calls requesting seats at our table on Thursday afternoon....this thing is going global....
> Time out wants to do an interview...
> ...




LOL - I'm in for Friday's lunch (2:30pm) & my vote also goes for the Lebanese place @ The Greens


----------



## WambuiS (Mar 22, 2012)

Am in too and vote for the lebanese at the greens...

cheers all!


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

WambuiS said:


> Am in too and vote for the lebanese at the greens...
> 
> cheers all!


:clap2:Great guys... see you all in the Greens. If u are taking a taxi ask to be taken to Choitharams supermarket , the Lebanese is just there....
looking forward to seeing you all, and hopefully a few stragglers too,
thanks for voting...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

So I'll be at the lebanese !!! ..... Is this towards the Tecom Area ???


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :boxing:
> ok ppl...
> I don't know how my mobile number got out there, but I am almost in-undated with texts and calls requesting seats at our table on Thursday afternoon....this thing is going global....
> Time out wants to do an interview...
> ...


RedMac .... WoW , so you are famous now !!!!   

Soon you'll be hiring me as your secretary to jot in interview dates ... haha ..... LOL !


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey all

After another great lunch on Friday we chose the venue for our next rendezvous:

Kabab Rolls - a Pakistani restaurant in Al Barsha. They have a limited buffet for about 40dhs or you can order al carte.

Phone number of the restaurant is 04 3256166 in case you get lost & need directions. If you're coming by taxi then it's next to Sarhad Darbar restaurant which most taxi drivers know as its local haunt! 

Here's a map to help with directions too. 

See you there at 2.30pm as normal.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

5herry said:


> Hey all
> 
> After another great lunch on Friday we chose the venue for our next rendezvous:
> 
> ...


:clap2:
Super Sherry ...perfect information.
No excuses this time guys, no voting, no time changes, just confirm on here you are coming if you are a regular..or pm me if your a newbie...
Last Friday was great as Sherry said.... lovely food, and lovely company again...a few suggestions were made as to how we might broaden our horizons in the future... a lunch in Sharjah is one... a week-end away is another..but it was decided there is still a lot of eating to be done in Dubai before we need to look further a-field...Very good news...:clap2: ASHdxb told us he is a new Father.. congratulations to Ash and his wife... looking forward to seeing your wife some Friday when she comes out to Dubai.:wave:.. after the meal we staggered the twenty metres or so to Berts Cafe...really comfotable seating there...nice little place..we all had coffee and lazed around for half an hour and I encountered my first glass of love-juice .
.. finally we might have to lower the ceiling on the maximum cost....
it is impossible to eat 100d's of food at an alcohol free venue in Dubai on a Friday.
Alternatively does anyone know where I can get a nice suit with an elasticated waist ?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> Super Sherry ...perfect information.
> No excuses this time guys, no voting, no time changes, just confirm on here you are coming if you are a regular..or pm me if your a newbie...
> Last Friday was great as Sherry said.... lovely food, and lovely company again...a few suggestions were made as to how we might broaden our horizons in the future... a lunch in Sharjah is one... a week-end away is another..but it was decided there is still a lot of eating to be done in Dubai before we need to look further a-field...Very good news...:clap2: ASHdxb told us he is a new Father.. congratulations to Ash and his wife... looking forward to seeing your wife some Friday when she comes out to Dubai.:wave:.. after the meal we staggered the twenty metres or so to Berts Cafe...really comfotable seating there...nice little place..we all had coffee and lazed around for half an hour and I encountered my first glass of love-juice .
> ...


CONFIRMED !!!

Really looking forward to a week-end away ... let's say Al Aqah ???


----------



## Markfromuk (Mar 10, 2012)

Count me in. See you all Friday


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*It's Tuesday already....*



Markfromuk said:


> Count me in. See you all Friday



Two confirmed for Friday....
I understand this venue is very popular and we must book a table for four or more....:boxing:...so get confirming...
you don't want to be sitting on the step outside eating falafal on your own....
or do u...?:
Thank you to the pm'er who helpfully pointed out to me that a dish-dash has no waist-line . I will limit my in-take to vegetable curry and naan bread with a few spoonfulls of rice and a little Biryani, smothered in Makhanwala, and washed down with a nice plate of Omali...
just watch me....
Looking forward to seeing you all there, and hopefully a few new faces too,


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a bit of down-on-the-street falafel!! 

I'll be there!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Redmac ... Is Omali a new invention from you ? LOL


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Last call for ...no alcohol !!!*



Lovefreshair said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of down-on-the-street falafel!!
> 
> I'll be there!


:clap2: ha ha got yah!
Ok we now have five...
I am sure there are a few lurkers out there...wondering what it's all about:confused2:
Just confirm guys ...you know you will be sitting ...mad with yourself on Friday thinking....:doh: and ordering inizza:....
it is very informal and friendly...:yo:
and all about the...:hungry:
with a few wise-cracks...ound: thrown in afterwards at the :tea:
hurry up...you don't want to be ....:closed_2:
too late.....


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> Redmac ... Is Omali a new invention from you ? LOL


Nope... 

I quote..

"using the creamiest milk, the freshest eggs, flavouring it well with ground nut-meg.... blah blah... jeddahfood.com

=
a nice plate of Omali... 

not to be confused with O'Malleys Irish cream Liqueur..which is equally satisfying,
but def. not suitable for an Alcohol free meal...

ok guys... be there ..or be square...

 mmm . ..I know it's a line from the 70's...I think david Cassisdy used to use it in a sit-com...The Partridge Family

my older sister told me about it...


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Food glorious food..*



5herry said:


> Hey all
> 
> After another great lunch on Friday we chose the venue for our next rendezvous:
> 
> ...



Jeepers creepers !!!!
Only 70 mins left to confirm.
Just about to :lever:
a couple of regular eaters to confirm still...hone: them the...:clock:..is ticking...
anyone hungry right now......


----------



## WambuiS (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey,

Cant make it this friday,will catch up next friday.

Cheers!


----------



## Ingrids (Jul 9, 2012)

*hi*



RedMac said:


> Hello all,
> been in Dubai quite a while now and have had my fill of boozey brunches, happy hours, and exclusive  wine-tasting events . I certainly enjoy my alcohol, but I am wondering if there are any groups/ get togethers where people go to meet and enjoy food at alcohol free restaurants, or maybe bowling,or horse racing?
> Not much of a sportsman these days so organised sports is out for me.
> Feels like I am living in a wonderful place but not taking advantage of what there is to offer outside of bars.
> ...


Hi All

Any gatherings happening? here?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Ingrids said:


> Hi All
> 
> Any gatherings happening? here?


:clap2:

Hi Ingrids,
yes we have pretty regular meet-ups, we are due one shortly, your posting could be the spur. I will post again tomorrow with Friday afternoon next in mind. The title will have something along the lines of.. Alcohol free brunch this friday...in it...
'hope to see you there.. check the forum for alcohol free ...you will get an idea of what to expect, though I am hoping to change the theme to something more resembling the original concept from now on...


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in  can u pla tell me when the next meetup is please
Saadia


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*HotnSpicy - Tecom.*

:clap2: Back by popular demand :clap2:

Alcohol free.... and always will be....

At short notice, it's not really going to work if we put the venue to a vote, so on this occasion I have chosen a restaurant which I feel will fit the bill . 
Lucky me.
I just needed an excuse to go back....
If you join us, I am sure you will agree.

Hot n Spicy just opened it's doors and is doing phenomenally well . I was invited there by a friend recently... this friend knows her handi from her Karahi... a group of us sat down and two hours later stood up.
I have to say it was tremenduous.
Perfectly located, three minutes walk from internet city metro stop.
04 368 8508
Great choice of food, and wonderful service.
It's a little on the small side, so we should limit the table to eight I feel.
We should also book by tomorrow evening.
Only five chairs left.....
regulars...? you know you want to ....
get confirming..:boxing:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ooops..!!!!*


In my excitement I forgot to mention a time.

1 pm, at the Hot n Spicy...Tecom...Friday 13th.
be there or be square...


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Afternoon tea*



RedMac said:


> In my excitement I forgot to mention a time.
> 
> 1 pm, at the Hot n Spicy...Tecom...Friday 13th.
> be there or be square...


Hey RedMac

Won't be able to make lunch but will join you guys for coffee/shisha/cake for afters


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

IQ2012 said:


> Hey RedMac
> 
> Won't be able to make lunch but will join you guys for coffee/shisha/cake for afters


:clap2:
Half a loaf is better than no bread...
Thanks IQ...see you there...


Coffee/shisha/cake...for afters guys...


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

*Tomorrow...!!!!*



RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> Half a loaf is better than no bread...
> Thanks IQ...see you there...
> 
> ...




It's already Thursday guys,
table booked just a few seats left... anyone thinking of ordering a pizza, or frying an egg at home.. think again.
The coolest group on expat forum are meeting as previously posted...
No...
I'd better write it again I know.... the effort involved in scrolling back...

:clap2:

1pm tomorrow at Hot n Spicy ...Tecom... three minutes walk from Media city station...lovely place.. great value, service, food, company,..
043 688 508

Shisha and coffee, and maybe cake too, for the interested afterwards... within walking distance...

Have you better plans for tomorrow...???....


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

RedMac said:


> It's already Thursday guys,
> table booked just a few seats left... anyone thinking of ordering a pizza, or frying an egg at home.. think again.
> The coolest group on expat forum are meeting as previously posted...
> No...
> ...



We are in! :clap2:


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Since I live so close, I am in as well.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Since I live so close, I am in as well.


:clap2: Slight adjustment on timing, table is only available from 1.30pm, just got a call from Hot n Spicy...
more time for breakfast to digest...

Confirmed we have,

KC1 + 1,
S4AD,
Indomla,
myself,

IQ2012...for the cake...
I used to know someone else like that...

Ingrids...?
Moi Cherie....?

any other egg fryers...two seats left...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2: Slight adjustment on timing, table is only available from 1.30pm, just got a call from Hot n Spicy...
> more time for breakfast to digest...
> 
> Confirmed we have,
> ...


Hiya ,
I'll be in for the next one ....


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> Hiya ,
> I'll be in for the next one ....


:clap2:
Welcome back IB,
do you mean tomorrow...?


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*leaving the best til last*



RedMac said:


> :IQ2012...for the cake...
> I used to know someone else like that...
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

RedMac said:


> :clap2: Slight adjustment on timing, table is only available from 1.30pm, just got a call from Hot n Spicy...
> more time for breakfast to digest...


Perfect. I got 30 extra minutes of sleep time.



IQ2012 said:


> [ QUOTE=RedMac;839531]:IQ2012...for the cake...
> I used to know someone else like that...
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


Forum Quote FAIL.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> :clap2:
> Welcome back IB,
> do you mean tomorrow...?


Unfortunately ,not tomorrow but the one (if planned) after tomorrow ...... Still abroad !!  ...... Miss all of you .. LOL !

Enjoy your time tomorrow ,Joe


----------

